# Salted Pistachios?



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Ya A


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Whoops sorry, I accidentally posted it before I typed anything. So I have these salted pistachios that I'm eating, and my rats are swarming me and clawing at my mouth. Can they have a pistachio in the shell, or is that a no Becuase they're salted?


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

I wouldn't because of the salt.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Okay I didn't think so, just wanted to make sure. I have some unsalted almond slivers instead for them


----------

